#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Χρήσιμες ερωτοαπαντήσεις σε θέματα ΚΕΝΑΚ-ενεργειακά-Η/Μ μελέτες-θέρμανση-ψύξη-φωτοβολταϊκά κ.λπ.

## Xάρης

Χρήσιμες ερωτοαπαντήσεις σε θέματα ΚΕΝΑΚ-ενεργειακά-Η/Μ μελέτες-θέρμανση-ψύξη-φωτοβολταϊκά κ.λπ. θα βρείτε στην ιστοσελίδα *ΑΥΤΗ* του ΤΕΕ/ΤΔΜ.
Μπορείτε επίσης, να υποβάλετε εσείς το σχετικό ερώτημά σας με την ειδική *φόρμα*.

----------

